
4chan warnings about more school shootings aren’t “satire” - radmuzom
http://www.salon.com/2015/10/05/the_beta_rebellion_has_begun_4chan_warnings_about_more_school_shootings_arent_satire_theyre_sick/
======
vezzy-fnord
It's a slow news day when one's identity-charged tripe diatribe after having
spent a few minutes on /r9k/, is published as a major column.

Such demagoguery is by now well known to be the least productive thing to do
after a mass shooting.

